# My first plow pics



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

My first time plowin with my new toy. Awesome baby!!!!!!


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

nice pics.... gotta love them HD's


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

another HD, nice pushing, the truck is not even sweating


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

Another pic from the backseat driver......


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice rig. How much did you get there?


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

about 6 inches


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks like its ready for more!wesport Them HD's are SWEET looking


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

sweet looking but a little too big sometimes


----------

